# ithmb viewer



## houssam_ballout

Hello All,
I'd the ipod, I'd copied all the data to my computer (to backup it), the photos folder has the .ithmb extension, is there some program on Windows that can read that type?
thanks


----------



## Cromewell

Looks like that is an iPod Photo Thumbnail collection, I don't know if it's got all the photos in it as well. Try iPhoto


----------



## houssam_ballout

Well, is there some program for Windows???


----------



## Cromewell

To be honest, I just assumed iPhoto would work on windows. My bad.

This is the only thing I found that might work http://www.sharewareconnection.com/tansee-ipod-photo.htm


----------

